# Boston Baked Beans



## breck (Mar 13, 2008)

In the smoke??

When it comes to beans nothing makes me happier than the traditional recipe for Boston Beans.
I've got a good one for cooking in the D.O. but it gets baked at 350.
Does anybody out there have one that's adjusted timewise, of whatever else I would need to change to cook them in a smoker at 225?

I know it seems like it should be simple, just longer cooking time.
I guess I'm just wondering about how much longer and if I need to make other variances.

Thanks
Breck


----------



## breck (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, well I found the 'side items' thread where I should have posted this


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have kind of wondered the same. I have had smoked baked beans, letting the drippings from meat fall in there is really good. However, I like sprinkling brown sugar on top and letting is kind of carmelize. So my thought was you could turn up the smoker after you take your meat out or move them to the oven. The beans are all ready cooked so they can be eaten, the only thing to consider is making sure any bacon is completely cooked.


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Search "wicked" and be done with it. best dang baked I ever had... and lots of folks will back that up!
On edit... I'm feeling magnanimous..LOL   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...12015#poststop


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 13, 2008)

I suppose I will have to try Dutch's since everyone keeps raving. I have actually made them only with fresh beans & molasses in place of Bush's and Durkee fried onions in place of japs. That was the first time I had the pineapple in there and I liked it.


----------

